

When do we code? - cryptoz
http://nightowls.swizec.com/histogram/hours?

======
jgrahamc
My understanding is that all the times shown in Github's punchcards are
Pacific thus making them completely useless for an analysis of when engineers
commit code in their local time zone.

------
jrheard
How'd you deal with time zones?

